#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [技法] 關於繪畫的順序以及所用的紙張(?)

## rix

這個......一個一個的找MSN實在是有點麻煩
所以在這裡開個投票問一下下
就當作各位畫家的經驗交流以及本狼茶餘飯後甜點般的個人小調查以及指導學習(踹! 廢話這麼多

問題1. 大家在畫的時候都是從什麼部位開始畫呢? (眉毛 眼睛 嘴巴 身體 etc.)
問題2. 大家平時在紙上作畫時, 一般都是使用多大的什麼類型的紙? (A4 B5 畫本 畫圖紙 etc.)
問題3. 大家在打草稿的時候, 一般都是如何做的? (五官位置 定位 身體輪廓 etc.)

暫時就先問這麼多.........
回答不用很正式啦.........
這不是普查獸口的.........(踢

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

1.頭髮
2.筆記本(彩色版是使用畫水彩與油彩的紙+畫布)
3.如果是第一次畫，通常會先收集素材， 
     做一些素描與配色的臨摹練習後，用另一張紙畫基礎線→量比例→線稿→上黑線→補光影→上色

----------


## 布雷克

1.也是頭髮

2.筆記本...空白紙..考卷後面...課本空白處

3.五官位置...接著才是身體輪廓...

就這樣我的課堂塗鴉就出來了....有上色過但是用色鉛筆上色...非常省麻煩的畫法xD...我還是覺得電腦上畫的比較方便...

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

1.頭，臉部的側毛與耳朵。
2.DoubleA出品的A4影印紙...特殊的稿件會用漫畫原稿紙或是日本水彩紙～
3.頭部由一組十字線，身體則為分為胸、腰、臀三組，
手臂與腳皆為分出關節處的直線，至於體態的豐腴度則看題材與習慣，
如果是比較特殊的動作，會考慮使用相機照下動作或尋找類圖當做素材。
草稿完後...再決定是否要上墨線與上色=w="

----------


## 和魯夫

1.眼睛為主,少數由面部
2.課本空白處,講義背面(沒有摺過的)
3.圓圈+一個十字,身體看需要

----------


## 漣漪月影

I.頭髮
2.A4紙.空白筆記本.考卷.講義背面.課本空白地方~
3.我沒那麼專業~都憑感覺~旦偶爾會打十字線.如果有困難動作.害再旁邊話一個小人偶作參考

----------


## 蛭魔妖蜥

1.身體或臉
2有紙有筆有靈感就畫
3無腦打草.全憑感覺

----------


## 食老TPOA

1.鼻子~鼻子定座標~X3
2.A3紙裁半~(啊不就A4=W=)
3.FEELING~

----------


## 可樂狼

1. 嘴巴
2. A4 DoubleA印表機用紙 (特殊輸出用相片紙)
3. 幾乎沒有畫十字線或圓形之類的
     還是靠感覺東修西修 Orz

----------


## 野

1.眼睛

2.補習班發的廣告紙....後面空白的~很好用喔!

3.多半都是有靈感才畫
沒出現過草稿這名詞....因此有許多半途而廢的圖產生...

不知道有什麼軟體可以給手稿上色的= =....

----------


## MINE

1.一般我習慣是全身的草稿都畫完才從頭開始完成
2.11英吋x14英吋的圖畫本(不過這好難掃描><")
3.頭-->圓跟十字 軀幹-->方塊跟十字 四肢-->球跟圓筒
   視情況標上骨骼位置

大概是這樣

----------


## KUBI kitsune

1.眼睛(有時從眉毛...)

2.A4影印紙，要夠厚(如：DoubleA
(有時會用B3,除非內容很大很麻煩啦="=)

3.幾乎不打十字="=(謎：你真的是學美術的嗎?
身體全憑感覺，不熟析的地方參搞書本
基本上我都是要有故事大綱才想的出圖-3-(怪胎

此獸說的話都很不專業....(遭毆

----------


## 豹冰

1.五官都有可能...看角度- -"

2.A4有孔的活頁紙 方便收藏=ˇ=

3.隨便畫的話就都隨意囉~所以成品品質不一定...
專心畫的話會畫火柴人骨架
因為豹畫東西都會越畫越大..(炸)
大概就頭>>眼睛水平(我都沒畫垂直線耶...因為獸的頭骨比較不適用的感覺)
>>頸椎>>鎖骨>>脊椎>>骨盆>>腿
然後再從五官 然後是肢體輪廓 最後在作細部整修(肌肉線條什麼的)...
另外就是我喜歡先畫完全裸再加衣服XD
不過對我來說完稿並不是最重要的...最重要的是有"灰幽靈"(feelling)=ˇ=/

(謎:明迷就懶!!)
(豹:被發現了XD")

----------


## N.G.

1.  經常從頭部開始，偶爾會從其他部位開始畫。

2.  麥克筆用紙A4，隨身筆記。

3.  先在紙上粗略畫出各軀幹的位置、體態後(話這麼說，但小弟經常草稿打一半就開始上線了 -_-a)再決定五官、表情、其他細節，然後上線條；如果是比較難畫的動作和視角會先用廢紙畫一堆小火柴人  -.-"

----------


## 路卡爾

1.眼睛(有時候是頭髮
2.A4影印紙(Double A 不過有時候會折半= ="
3.草稿...那是什麼阿(操踹~
 憑感覺拉~畫錯擦掉就好.....(這樣很不好喔

----------


## 熾祈

１　畫獸人時先從耳朵畫、一般動物則是鼻子或額頭（但還是耳朵居多ＸＤ）

２　隨堂測驗紙不適用，因為有線條（自己還不是在用？）、通常是畫在Ａ４的列印紙上，或者是全白的筆記本ＸＤ

３　當然是先從頭開始畫囉ＸＤ
畫完頭後再決定肩膀的寬度和上臂，接下來就可以決定是要畫粗曠型或是纖細型了囧

雖說熾祈只有在認真畫時才會畫圈圈打十字…（踹飛）

----------


## 夜月之狼

一、整顆頭
二、只要A4紙就好了=W= 不過常"快"擦破~"~
三、把當時想到的點子描下來 然後過幾天再改改這樣囧"

----------


## 狼馬

問題1 : 先用簡單的線條溝出 全身的骨架與人物動作 然後在開始補強細節 (例如
　　　　   臉部的表情，特徵與服裝等等等等等.....)　

問題2 : 建議使用 70磅 以上的紙（尺寸 : 隨意）
　　　　常見的 Double A 系列的紙都在 80磅 以上
　　　　磅數越高 紙張越厚 越不容易因擦拭而破掉 但下筆時要注意力道不要重
　　　　喔 ^^ 因為會留下很深的一條筆痕 = =bbb
　　　　相對的 磅數越底 雖然透視方便 但卻容易因下筆的力道過重而破裂
　　　    100磅以上的紙，通常都是指漫畫完稿用紙 ^^
　　　　其實如果真的耀解釋的話真的還有很多有機會再和您聊聊『選紙經』　

問題3 : 建議還是要先打好骨架和十字定位等等的架構，除非你對你的線條有絕
　　　　對的信心，不然最好還是乖乖的按部就班打好底稿在修邊，至少你的角
　　　　色比較不會『變形』 ^^


希望以上這些資料對您能有些許的幫助 ^^

----------


## 野狼1991

1.眉毛
2.電腦做圖(不一定...幾乎用A4或是電腦做圖)
3.先畫身體股價.故地五官肢體動作的位置.細節....
我是這樣....看看就好XD

----------


## 柩月

A4影印紙（"搭波Ａ"最好用^^）畫冊(要先摸一下內頁,越滑越好用,還有千萬不要買盜版的畫冊!封面醜,品質爛,降低自尊)

先畫十字定格,臉型開始

再來身體,手腳

彩色的話

我喜歡用水溶性色鉛筆

可以表現水彩不髒手

CG阿.....目前用光筆

因為我沒有掃瞄機拉(淚奔)

----------


## Allan喵

1.以前是臉 現在是眼睛=w=;;
2.紙搞的話是A4 電繪是1024X768
3.就大概把動作抓好就開始擦畫啦XD"" 
   電繪嘛..看過的喵茶繪過程的都知道喵打底稿有多亂[炸

----------


## J.C.

問題1. 大家在畫的時候都是從什麼部位開始畫呢? 
打完草圖之後都從耳朵或鼻子或眼睛開始畫 (頭部五官定位會先定好)


問題2. 大家平時在紙上作畫時, 一般都是使用多大的什麼類型的紙? 
A4 or B5 or A5 之類的
影印紙 講義背面 諸如此類的紙


問題3. 大家在打草稿的時候, 一般都是如何做的? 
用鉛筆輕輕在紙上用類似幾何型定出人物動作比例 再依次加入大概的細節 例如人物造形衣物等 最後細畫

----------


## ker

我一定都是先打上半身草稿 用圈跟線打出位置 再畫十字弧線 正面畫時先標眼框 在定鼻子位置 側面畫時先劃出鼻部輪廓 打眼框

我是用一般A4的紫畫的 XP

----------


## 獨

1, 通常是先畫頭,有時候是先畫頭發或者是耳朵

2, A4紙(家裏除了A4就什麼都沒有了..)

3, 圓圈,然後是打十字,至於身體就是直接憑感覺....(難怪都畫不好..)

----------


## 環光

太好了
這就是在下一直想問但不知如何問的問題
因為最近在嘗試由細部開始畫(很容易變形)(眼睛)轉變成先畫全身
構圖再細部
因為用前法畫了十幾年感覺改起來怪怪的,看到許多前輩解答才知道沒走歪路

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

問題1. 大家在畫的時候都是從什麼部位開始畫呢? (眉毛 眼睛 嘴巴 身體 etc.)
問題2. 大家平時在紙上作畫時, 一般都是使用多大的什麼類型的紙? (A4 B5 畫本 畫圖紙 etc.)
問題3. 大家在打草稿的時候, 一般都是如何做的? (五官位置 定位 身體輪廓 etc.)
1.習慣一開始畫是頭再畫身體
2.A4的影印紙~因為跟掃瞄器大小相同，用2B自動鉛筆來畫要輕一點畫
3.頭（畫圓形再畫十字）．身體（畫骨架喜歡畫啥姿勢）．從頭到身體這樣畫出再畫強壯的身體～是這樣
畫啥的獸人，去參考動物的插畫和資料來畫看看～
有時去學校不能帶Ａ４影印紙（因為太重死了會累=.=）帶小素描去學校來畫全是試畫的，無聊來畫獸人打發時間．．．
上色．．．我懶得上色=.=|||因為會花時間上色~

----------


## 北極狼

問題1. 大家在畫的時候都是從什麼部位開始畫呢? (眉毛 眼睛 嘴巴 身體 etc.) 
問題2. 大家平時在紙上作畫時, 一般都是使用多大的什麼類型的紙? (A4 B5 畫本 畫圖紙 etc.) 
問題3. 大家在打草稿的時候, 一般都是如何做的? (五官位置 定位 身體輪廓 etc.) 

答:
1.眼睛和頭(一定)
2.多數A4,有時畫本畫圖紙
3.身體輪廓(後)和關節定位(先)

----------


## M.T.Don

1.我都先從耳朵開始畫ˇ
2.只要是紙我都畫囧"
3.沒有什麼再打草稿的習慣......

----------


## 生命

1.額頭或是耳朵~
2.我都用某家補習班講義的空白頁(全空白那種)
3.先畫完頭~然後把素體畫上大概的姿勢~再加衣服

----------


## 島月

問題1. 大家在畫的時候都是從什麼部位開始畫呢? (眉毛 眼睛 嘴巴 身體 etc.) 
問題2. 大家平時在紙上作畫時, 一般都是使用多大的什麼類型的紙? (A4 B5 畫本 畫圖紙 etc.) 
問題3. 大家在打草稿的時候, 一般都是如何做的? (五官位置 定位 身體輪廓 etc.)

1.耳朵,還有頭的上緣
2.用測驗紙打草稿,再用A4紙畫一次
3.先用2B自動筆輕輕的打底稿,接著把線條描黑,再用橡皮擦在上面輕輕的滾動清除底稿的淡色線

----------


## 幻星嵐

1.頭髮或臉之輪廓類的
2.平常如果是我比較正式在畫的畫，通常是拿(大多用A4)西卡紙在畫  (因為個人偏好，比較喜歡用這類的紙在畫
3.其實我沒什麼再打草稿...就直接畫...邊畫邊修...這應該不算草稿吧(?
而且我也是在磨練的菜鳥，所以通常臨摹居多，一般很少畫出自己想要的"整體"感覺，有的畫可能也只是一小部分，也有可能因為都是臨摹居多，所以沒有打草稿的習慣吧(?

----------


## 和風小狼

1. 眼睛 or 下巴 or 頭髮 (看我心情&當天手感

2. B5空白筆記本、A4影印紙、速繪紙 (有要打彩搞才會用)

3. 頭型 + 臉十字 → 頭完成 → 大致動作 & 塊狀堆疊身體部位 → 潦草的衣服 & 裝備 → 去雜線 → 檢視 & 修整骨架

確切的順序我不太確定啦~~
我作畫還滿隨興的(?

----------

